# Schlauchboot auf Kastenanhänger



## Lommex (30. März 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mal angefangen zu basteln. Was meint ihr dazu ? Für Verbesserungsvorschläge bin ich immer zu haben ! Am Ende des Hängers kommen noch li/re je eine Trompetenrolle ran, dann klappt auch gut mit rauf und runter. Der Hänger ist kippbar, was die Sache auch noch etwas leichter macht.


----------



## Hecht100+ (30. März 2019)

Sieht gut aus. Bei den U-Schellen hast du wie es aussieht 2 Schellen mit einen Flacheisen als Halter verbunden und die beiden anderen Enden offen gelassen. Würde ich persönlich noch ändern weil sonst die U-Schelle während der Fahrt anfangen kann zu arbeiten. Und auf die Bretter noch eine Kleinigkeit als Scheuerschutz, evtl eine Gummimatte, Antirutschmatte oder ähnliches. Und vergess nicht das Boot durch die Griffe zu sichern. Luftverlust im Schlauchboot während der Fahrt , unter den Spanngurten durchgerutscht und dann lag es auf der Straße.


----------



## Lommex (30. März 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus. Bei den U-Schellen hast du wie es aussieht 2 Schellen mit einen Flacheisen als Halter verbunden und die beiden anderen Enden offen gelassen. Würde ich persönlich noch ändern weil sonst die U-Schelle während der Fahrt anfangen kann zu arbeiten. Und auf die Bretter noch eine Kleinigkeit als Scheuerschutz, evtl eine Gummimatte, Antirutschmatte oder ähnliches. Und vergess nicht das Boot durch die Griffe zu sichern. Luftverlust im Schlauchboot während der Fahrt , unter den Spanngurten durchgerutscht und dann lag es auf der Straße.


Wenn du die Bügelschrauben meinst, die hatte ich nur provisorisch angeschraubt. Das Vierkantrohr wird im Fahrbereiten Zustand mit 2 Bügelschrauben, und natürlich 2 Befestigungsplatten, mit selbssichernden Muttern, am Anhängerrahmen befestigt. Die Schellen, mit denen man die Neigung der Bretter einstellen kann, hatte ich mir gekauft, und einfach nur Flacheisen drauf geschweißt. 
Hattest du diese Bügelschraube gemeint ?


----------



## Lommex (30. März 2019)

Ich würde gerne ein Stück Teppich auf die Bretter machen, was könnte ich da nehmen ? ( Nadelfilz ? )


----------



## Dorschbremse (30. März 2019)

Da brauchts nichts teures- bewährt hat sich da einfachste Rohrisolierung aus dem Baumarkt


----------



## Lommex (30. März 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Da brauchts nichts teures- bewährt hat sich da einfachste Rohrisolierung aus dem Baumarkt


Ich möchte das Boot aber genau auf diesem Aufbau liegen lassen, und mit einem Flaschenzug unter die Decke ziehen. Ich denke da sollte ich einen vernünftigen Bezug auf die Bretter machen. Naja mal schauen was es da so gibt !


----------



## Dorschbremse (30. März 2019)

Ach so - dann würde ich zu den Gummi- Hartplastikteilen für Trailerauflagen greifen.... da weißte woran du bist - und machst dir keine Scheuerstellen oder Abriebstreifen ans Boot.


----------



## Lommex (6. April 2019)

Hallo zusammen, ich brauche mal wieder Hilfe. Ich möchte jetzt den ganzen Aufsatz über einen Seilzug an die Decke ziehen. Leider funktioniert das nicht. Wenn ich am Anfang des Seils ziehe, geht das ganze nur an der ersten Rolle nach oben, als total schief. Ich habe mich aber strikt nach dem Beispiel ( siehe Bild ) gehalten. Kann es sein das die Rollen, die ich auf die Balken geschraubt habe, viel zu klein sind ? Oder funktioniert das nur mit so einem kleinen Tisch, wie im Beispiel ?


----------



## Dorschbremse (6. April 2019)

Mag sein, dass die Perspektive täuscht - aber es schaut so aus als würden die Seile nicht richtig fluchten und ein wenig in die Führungen reiben..... Oder die Seile sind ein klein wenig zu dick für die Führungen


----------



## Lommex (6. April 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Mag sein, dass die Perspektive täuscht - aber es schaut so aus als würden die Seile nicht richtig fluchten und ein wenig in die Führungen reiben..... Oder die Seile sind ein klein wenig zu dick für die Führungen


Bis auf die Seilwindungen die die Richtung wechseln, stimmt die Flucht. Deswegen habe ich oben auch Rollen mit Drehwirbel dran. Die Rollen sind alle für 8mm Seil ausgelegt. Kann das vielleicht nicht funktionieren weil die Balken alle nicht fest miteinander verbunden sind, ich habe die Längsbalken nur lose auf die Querbalken aufgelegt !?


----------



## Hecht100+ (6. April 2019)

So wie du die Rollen angeordnet hast, hast du einen wunderbaren Flaschenzug gebaut. Dabei wird sich die Schnur auf der ersten Rolle mit der gleichen Geschwindigkeit bewegen, auf der zweiten  mit der halben Geschwindigkeit, auf der dritten mit 25 % usw. Deshalb wird dein Bott auch nur schräg nach oben gezogen werden. Du must noch einmal in der Mitte 4 Rollen anbringen, dann die 4 Seile durchführen und zwar so, das sie alle in eine Richtung führen, Dann hinten den 4 Mittelrollen die 4 Hebeseile miteinander verbinden, von der Verbindung ein Seil zur Kurbel oder zum Motor führen. Dadurch werden dann alle 4 Tragseile gleichzeitig und mit der gleichen Geschwindigkeit nach oben bewegt.


----------



## phobos (6. April 2019)

liegt wohl eher an  ungleichmäßiger Gewichtsverteilung, die leichtere Seite geht da als erstes hoch. Macht sie auch wenn die Balken fest sind. Was wiegt dein Konstrukt in etwa? Du muss die Flaschenzugkonstruktion anders aufbauen. Die Frage ist wieviel Weg nötig ist um das hochziehen zu können. Auf den Balken sollte keine Rolle sein sondern ein fester Punkt. Am besten die 4 einzelnen Seile verbinden und die dann mit nem Flaschenzug verbinden, damit zwingst du die ecken dazu,  den gleichen Weg zu machen.


€: probier einfach mal aus, die Ecke die zuerst hoch geht bischen gegen zu halten


----------



## Lommex (7. April 2019)

Das leuchtet mir ein. Bei mir passen die Wege nicht. Warscheinlich würde es gehen wenn ich an der ersten Rolle ( wo ich ziehe ), eine 8 fach, dann eine 4 fach, eine 2 fach, und zum Schluß eine Einzelrolle an der Decke hätte !? Aber das muss doch auch anders gehen ? Was meint ihr zu dem Beispielbild ?


----------



## Hecht100+ (7. April 2019)

Müsste klappen, wenn du eine gleichmäßige Lastverteilung hast. Ansonsten bleibt die schwerste Ecke unten. wie hoch willst du das Boot überhaupt nach oben ziehen??


----------



## Hecht100+ (7. April 2019)

hab dir was gezeichnet, bin zwar nicht der Künstler vor dem Herrn, hoffe du erkennst es trotzdem. Mit diesem Prinzip kommen alle 4 Eckseile gleichmäßig hoch. Und zum Hochziehen würde ich dir eine Winde vom PKW-Anhängerbau empfehlen, die hat genug Fassungsvermögen, eine passende Übersetzung und bei Runterkurbeln auch eine Bremse.


----------



## Lommex (7. April 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Müsste klappen, wenn du eine gleichmäßige Lastverteilung hast. Ansonsten bleibt die schwerste Ecke unten. wie hoch willst du das Boot überhaupt nach oben ziehen??


Hebehöhe ca. 1m direkt vom Anhänger bis unter die Decke .
Danke für die Zeichnung !


----------



## Lommex (19. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe gestern die erste Probefahrt gemacht. Hat gut geklappt. Ich habe mal eine Frage zur Persenning. Gibt es eine, die ich während der Fahrt auf dem Boot lassen kann. Die, die ich original dazu bestellt habe, ist scheinbar viel zu klein, ich denke die fliegt weg, und verzurren kann man die nicht richtig. Das Boot ist ein Zeepter Ultra 300. Ich bräuchte eine, die ein starkes Gummiband hat, und komplett über die Schläuche geht. Hat da jemand ein Empfehlung für mich !?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (19. Mai 2019)

Moin, das sieht ja ganz gut aus. Eine Persenning für die Fahrt ist immer etwas xchwierig, von der Stange passt da nichts gut, alles flattert und wenn es regnet und man stehen bleibt, bilden sich schnell Wassersäcke. Bei dem Schlauchboot hast du ja kein stützende Gestänge. 

Aber an deiner Stelle würde ich mal versuchen, das Boot gedreht zu verladen,  dann bleibt kein Wasser im Boot stehen und der Rumpf erzeugt keinen Auftrieb. Allerdings würde ich die Ruder auf der Fahrt im Kofferraum transportieren.


----------



## Lommex (19. Mai 2019)

Danke für die Info, jedoch ist auch der Aluboden verbaut, ich weiß nicht ob das gut tut ! Wegen der Persenning werde ich mal einen Spezialisten Anfragen, der Persenninge extra anfertigt. Wird dann wohl eine Preis Frage sein.


----------



## juergent60 (20. Mai 2019)

Mein Vertrauen in die Hängerreeling als Anschlagspunkte für die Spanngurte hält sich in engen Grenzen und ich würde aus diesem Grund mit den Gurten um den kompletten Kasten fahren, sprich die Gurte unter dem Fahrzeugboden durchziehen. Natürlich muss man dabei auf scharfe Kanten achten.
Außerdem würde ich die Gurtschlösser mittig oben positionieren. Ob dies physikalisch notwendig ist, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.....ist reine gefühlssache.


----------



## Lommex (20. Mai 2019)

juergent60 schrieb:


> Mein Vertrauen in die Hängerreeling als Anschlagspunkte für die Spanngurte hält sich in engen Grenzen und ich würde aus diesem Grund mit den Gurten um den kompletten Kasten fahren, sprich die Gurte unter dem Fahrzeugboden durchziehen. Natürlich muss man dabei auf scharfe Kanten achten.
> Außerdem würde ich die Gurtschlösser mittig oben positionieren. Ob dies physikalisch notwendig ist, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.....ist reine gefühlssache.


Danke für den Hinweis !
Die Reling ist umlaufend mit allen Streben verschweißt, die wird halten, oder worin genau siehst du das Problem !?
Die Gurtschlösser habe ich extra so platziert, das sie nicht dem ständigen gewackel oder geschwinge ausgesetzt sind, außerdem komme ich mit meinen 1,65 nicht in die Mitte : (
Aber ich nehme alle Verbesserungen gerne an !


----------



## LeeAen (28. Januar 2022)

Lommex schrieb:


> Wenn du die Bügelschrauben meinst, die hatte ich nur provisorisch angeschraubt. Das Vierkantrohr wird im Fahrbereiten Zustand mit 2 Bügelschrauben, und natürlich 2 Befestigungsplatten, mit selbssichernden Muttern, am Anhängerrahmen befestigt. Die Schellen, mit denen man die Neigung der Bretter einstellen kann, hatte ich mir gekauft, und einfach nur Flacheisen drauf geschweißt.
> Hattest du diese Bügelschraube gemeint ?


Hallo Lommex,

kannst du mir sagen wo du die Schellen zur Neigungseinstellung bestellt hast?

Gruß


----------



## steffen78 (28. Januar 2022)

Weiß jemand ob es erlaubt ist eine Deichsel selbst zu verlängern oder umzubauen ( so das man das boot gut transportieren kann... hänger:HP 400) ? Danke


----------



## Hecht100+ (28. Januar 2022)

steffen78 
Wenn die neue Deichsel bauartgenehmigt und mit einem Prüfzeichen versehen ist und du danach eine Einzelabnahme beim TÜV machst, dürfte es keine Schwierigkeiten geben. Kostet aber etwas Geld.


----------



## steffen78 (28. Januar 2022)

Danke


----------



## Kuddeldaddel (28. Januar 2022)

.....bevor du anfängst zu bauen, eine kleine Zeichnung anfertigen und damit zum TÜV / Baurat gehen und nachfragen, ob es dann so genehmig werden kann.
Sonst wird es nichts....


----------



## Thomas. (29. Januar 2022)

steffen78 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob es erlaubt ist eine Deichsel selbst zu verlängern oder umzubauen ( so das man das boot gut transportieren kann... hänger:HP 400) ? Danke





Hecht100+ schrieb:


> steffen78
> Wenn die neue Deichsel bauartgenehmigt und mit einem Prüfzeichen versehen ist und du danach eine Einzelabnahme beim TÜV machst, dürfte es keine Schwierigkeiten geben. Kostet aber etwas Geld.


so was wollte ich vor einigen Jahren auch mal machen, habe es aber verworfen da die Kosten für Deichsel(selber eine Basteln is nicht) und aufwand (TÜV) höher waren als der Kauf eines passenden Gebrauchten Anhänger, der letztlich günstiger und besser war(ist) als ich es je mit dem Umbau hinbekommen hätte, und von den Kosten mal abgesehen.
Anhänger mit langer Deichsel sind zwar selten aber man bekommt sie


----------



## NaabMäx (29. Januar 2022)

Lieber Lomax,
Leck mich an den Socken, das ist aber eine Delyxausführung. 

Wenn du Material, Gewicht, Bauhöhe, und Arbeit einsparen willst, einfach unter die 2 Bretter einem Lattenrahmen, der mit bisschen Spiel, innen in die Bordwände passt.
Draufgesteckt und fertig.  Mit den Gurten übers Boot, spant man alles nach unten.
Die Bretter müssen nicht schräg stehen. Wennst die unbedingt schräg haben willst > 4 Holzkeile zwischen Rahmen und Bretter.
Holz und paar Schrauben fertig. 
Das ganze Getüdel mit jedes mal an- und abschrauben fällt flach.

Aus dem Metall kann man sich ja was anderes nützliches bauen. 


Liebe Grüße
NM


----------

